# tecumseh 143.996704 repair manuel



## allen9258 (May 4, 2008)

can some one please send me the link to this engine because i am having problems trying to remove the gas tank please.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

This is a Vector engine and I don't have and have not found a service manual online for this engine. 

To remove the fuel tank there are 2 machine screws with 5/15" hex head that need to be removed, one in on the side near the dipstick and the other is behind the air filter assembly that mounts to the front of the carburetor. Once both screws have been removed, unscrew and remove the oil dipstick. Pull out on both the right and left hand sides of the fuel tank slightly and lift straight up. The fuel tank should lift out this way.

Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## allen9258 (May 4, 2008)

this is what i did just as you stated but somehow when i tried to pull up on the tank it does not want to come off but i will try again to see if this will work, maybe i did not apply enough upward pressure to remove the gas tank. also i would like to know if the vector engine is made the exact same way as the eager 1


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

no, the vector and eager 1 are completly differnet motors

just out of curiosity, why are you taking the gas tank off?


----------



## allen9258 (May 4, 2008)

because the reciol needs a rope and i need to do some troubleshooting to this engine because its not trying to crank i believed that there is possibly a shear pin that needs to be replaced and there is no fire to the plug


----------



## Phd332 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Did you get an answer ?*

Allen or 30 year Tech ?

Was an answer shared about how to remove the cover to replace the cord on the recoil starter. I have the same question and issue.

Can you share ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Phd332 said:


> Allen or 30 year Tech ?
> 
> Was an answer shared about how to remove the cover to replace the cord on the recoil starter. I have the same question and issue.
> 
> Can you share ?


What is the model number of your engine?

Are you also trying to replace the starter rope?


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I believe on those vector engines you are able to remove the recoil without removing the blower house

should be 3 1/4" head bolts


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

pyro_maniac69 said:


> I believe on those vector engines you are able to remove the recoil without removing the blower house
> 
> should be 3 1/4" head bolts


On the early production engines, the recoil starter could be removed this way. On later production engines, the blower housing had to be removed, because the screws are installed from inside of the blower housing... (Go figure they had to make it a pain in the rear to fix)


----------

